# Wading Boots?



## mgshehorn (Jun 21, 2008)

Need some gear help! Heading to Bass Pro tomorrow to buy some wading boots for myself. My question is for wading the local Lake Erie tribs should I buy felt sole or just the lug rubber?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I get by on my lug soles, but my next pair will be combo of felt/cleat.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I would buy felt/cleat combo. It can get slick in some of the streams, and when you are on lime stone bottom and in some current, you could slide without the cleats. I would advise you to not buy the Bass Pro shop felt and cleat. I had a pair and they did not last very long. The felt with the cleats came off of the heels, and when they get wet, they are very heavy, not good to walk around in all day. If I were you, I would buy a better brand of wading boot. I just bought Simms Headwater wading boots, and also purchased screw in cleats for them. Bought them from Sierratrading .com, $67 bucks, and they only weigh 2 pounds, which is somehwhat light. I am going to use them for the first time 3 week of April.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Get Korkers! I got my first pair 2 years ago and love them. I have felt soles, aqua track soles (rubber studs) and metal cleats for wintertime. I love them. I got the cheapest pair (Cross Current I believe is what they are called). Super light, very comfortable. And always buy 1 size up from what you normally wear.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

I love and own the Korkers Guide wading boots.They have a system wher you can change from felt to rubber or any other sole you want and they have a steel lace system for lazy guys like me who dont feel like tying your laces LMAO!!!!...You just use a tool and BAM its off to the river...By the way I bought them off of RiverBum.com because you get free shiping on them..... Hope that helps plus I get money everytime somone buys a pair j/k lol


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Also the wading boots companys (Simms, Chota,Orvis,Korkers etccc....)are making rubber soles that are alot better then those of the past.Some companys top of the line boots have klingy rubber soles.....also with wading boots you pretty much get what you pay for!Dont you guys read FFA sheesh!!! j/k LOL


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I got korkers also but the older discontinued model. I love them! I use mostly lug soles cause my river is just fine with them but trust me come summer time or some shale or flat rock bottom streams with algae on the rocks will make you feel like you are ice skating! lol. My next pair of boots or replacement soles I get will be aquastealth or the agua track


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Your best bet is rubber sole with metal spikes. The felt tends to pack up with snow in the winter (its only drawback)...I have felt with spikes and love them except for in the snow; if you don't fish often with snow on the ground, you should be good with felt....I also have the Korkers Wetlands with metal cleats....awesome boots!...good luck!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Felt/cleat combo is the way to go.

-Flash


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Make sure you scoure the internet for good deals. The Simms that I bought retail for $120 plus, got them at Sierratrading.com for $67 shipped. There are boots out there that are much more expensive, depends on budget, but buy the best you can. It's worth it in the long run. IMO the new rubber technology is not quite there yet, after reading many articles about them. I was pondering about buying them myself, staying with the felt/cleat combo for now. Good luck.


----------



## mgshehorn (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys for the help! Budget was a definite factor and I decided on the felt/cleat combo. Got a pair of Red Head Extremes for a reasonable price. Being that I'm a first time Steel Header, I'll see how these hold up and get a better pair later. Also first time to visit the Bass Pro shop in Toledo. An amazing store!!! See ya in the alley....


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Good choice, I hav cabelas felt/cleat boots and they have saved my butt number of times....


----------

